# Sweet dreams, Rosey.



## whiskylollipop

1pm, Friday 4th April 2014. Rosebun hopped to the great beyond.







I never thought I'd have to say goodbye to you this early. You only just turned 1. All I can think about is how I should have let you had that pizza piece you wanted just before you were so quickly taken from us. And the earnest kisses you were always so ready to give me, on my legs, arms, face, anywhere your little face could reach.

We spent far too little time together, and I can only say now, too late, how very very sorry I am. You didn't deserve to go like this, an casualty, a fatality, an accident caught under a careless man's foot. You were too sweet and perfect for that. I'm so sorry. I'm so so sorry I wasn't watching out for you, I'm so sorry.

You left behind your brother Merlin, now an only bunny for the first time in his life. He's snuggled up to your body in the cage you shared now - can you feel it? It's painful to look at your cage now, with your little body lying still on its side. You were always the first one to stand by the cage door if I looked your way, the first to prop your front paws up on the bars optimistically in the hopes that I would let you out to play.

I didn't get to give you the veggies I got for you today. They're staring at me now from the counter.











There are too many pictures I've got of you and Merlin together, exploring, grooming, cuddling. They are too painful to post, not just for your sake but also for his. I don't know how to take you away from him.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## BunnySilver

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry for your loss! Rosebun did not deserve this and I hope that she binkies free across the rainbow bridge and eats all the veggies she could ever dream of. May she rest in peace. &#128549;


----------



## Country-Girl

Truely sorry


----------



## Azerane

I am so very sorry for your loss, it's always hard when it's unexpected. *hugs*


----------



## whiskylollipop

Thanks guys. The support means a lot, especially when most of my family are in the "so what, it's just a rabbit" camp. It hurts so much seeing my little runt all on his own. He's gotten a bit clingy now, hasn't left me and hubby's side since we let him out. 

And knowing being in the city means I'll have to lay Roseyboy to rest among the city's rubbish...I just can't. His body's still in the cage and I literally cannot bring myself to take it out and watch my sweet lump disappear tragically into a trash bag.

Ha, I should stop being so dramatic about it. But it's the first bunny/pet/child I've ever lost.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We are so sorry for your loss. I'd place him in a bag an put it in the freezer till you can find time and a place to do a proper burial or contact a vet and see if they have a cremation program like they do here. Rest in peace little one.:bunnyangel:


----------



## pani

I'm so sorry to hear about this.  Rosebun was such a sweet little bunny and it's so unfair that he was taken away so soon. I hope you and Merlin will get through this together. I agree with the above post; you should see Rosebun off in a way that you feel comfortable with, and does him grace.

ray: Binky free, little Rosey.


----------



## lovelops

I'm so so sorry to hear of your babies passing and that is so horrible how it happened. 

I have nightmares of that happening to my lop, it brings me to tears just thinking of your poor baby going that way and now you having to deal with it with insensative people around you. It was not just or only a rabbit.. I have no idea how you had the strength to sit down and even write that post with all the info in there. It would have killed me and you are not being dramatic about it. You are being normal and human. 

You are really in my thoughts. I would keep him and freeze him until you can burry or laid him to rest as you wish as suggested by Charlotte. I could never put my pets out in the trash or dush bin either. I was going to get one of my taxidermy but my husband gave me a hard time, but then again if that is something you wish to do, I would go for it as well. i've seen some beautiful taxidermy work and if you do put him in the freezer until you find one his body should be ok.
No matter what you decide to do, I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a special bunny, a darn cute bunny at that, and it was not just a rabbit.. 

I always loved seeing your posts with your pic of your baby and I will certainly miss them! 

Hang in there, and I hope you and Merlin will be ok. 

Vanessa


----------



## mhockin78

Omgoodness, so sorry for your loss. I actually drew in an audible breath when I read how he went...wow, so so very tragic. 

I agree with the others about placing him in a box and in the freezer, no bun deserves the bin. I had my Ernie Bun cremated...do you have options like that where you are? Most humane societies will or find a pet cemetery that does cremations?

My heart goes out to you and we are all thinking of you and your lil bun.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Wow, thank you ALL for the sweet messages. I woke up feeling horrible today and you guys really help lessen the loneliness of grieving.

I've wrapped my baby up in a silk scarf and one of my jumpers, with all his favourite foods. We're going to freeze him until we find a place to bury him, I guess. I did want to do taxidermy at first, but I researched the process and just don't think I could put Rosey's little body through that, or cremation. He was always especially sensitive to discomfort and expressly hated owwies.

Well I can't stop crying, still. The memory of how he had to go feels like a rusty dagger in my soul. Rosebun may not have been Mr Personality, but he was always there, loving and trusting and licking. He'd only just gained the self-confidence to jump up on high things after his brother. Hubby used to joke that you could put your foot right down on top of him and he wouldn't move, trusting that you would never hurt him. Then one day someone did. 

He was too good for us.


----------



## houserabbitz

Sorry about your loss.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lovelops

I hope you and Merlin are doing ok...

Vanessa


----------



## whiskylollipop

Thanks Vanessa, we're getting there. I'm mostly worried about Merlin, he's never been alone before and his behaviour's been a bit erratic. Sudden bursts of energy followed by hours of hiding and moping. He's much less interested in food and water, but I'm thankful I can still get him to eat if I push his pellets into his mouth. Hubby and I have been giving lots of treats too, yikes. I try to stop myself but when he's brooding in a corner it's just so hard not to try and cheer him up with a slice of carrot.

We're getting him a companion asap, but it looks like everyone in auckland loves their buns! Which is great of course, but it means we'll probably have to buy a baby from a backyard breeder. :/


----------



## whiskylollipop

Missing you today Roseybun. Merlin never was the same without you. He's more temperamental now, sometimes he bites mummy for no reason.  We all wish you didn't have to go. You were such a big part of us. I'm so sorry I couldn't protect you.


----------



## Ivythelionhead

I'm so sorry 1 is much to young to go, but don't blame yourself she had a hoppy happy life like any bun deserves, she now on rainbow bridge and remember you will see her again one day


----------



## Channahs

It always hurts my heart when someone loses a bun. They're so dear to us...such a loss is unbearable. Big hugs from the humans and nose bonks from the bridge.


----------



## pani

Sending hugs to you and Merls today, from the buns and me. x


----------



## lovelops

Hang in there. I know it's tough and I lost a bun right after you did and it still hurts.. 

I think you are doing a wonderful job with the new bunny and hang in there with Merlin...

Vanessa


----------



## bunnyman666

I still hurt over Trigger. I'm sorry to read about Rosie.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Today, for the first time ever, I caught Merlin and Sasha full on snuggling like Merls and Rosebun used to. There were even kisses and bunny grooms being exchanged, and Sasha using Merlin's head as a fluffy pillow on which to fall asleep.

Made happy and made me miss you, my big dumb silly food hoover. What you would look like eating next to delicate little lady Sashy! She'd barely get two nibbles in. Hope you're doing lots of binkies wherever you are, Rosey.


----------



## lovelops

bunnyman666 said:


> I still hurt over Trigger. I'm sorry to read about Rosie.



I'm still sorry to hear about Rosie... I loved hearing about him. I'm still hurting over Lady being gone also... 

Vanessa


----------

